# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  WANTED: Blue Green Frogs!

## Bullfrogkeeper

Hi everybody,
I am looking for pure blue green frogs or slightly blue, so if any are found please PM me or post along with pics. 



Best, 
Gavin

----------


## Ted

Bullfrog keeper...yes,,I have seen frogs like this..I caught a pure neon blue grass or pickerel frog once..I've encountered blue ,green frogs before also..there's an old legend that if you catch one ,no matter where you go ,your crops won't fail,,.something like that ..I'll try to find one ,I know where they are,,but it won't be easy....

----------


## Ted

Bullfrog keeper..I'm thinking of taking it up notch,,I'm wondering now if I can find blue metallic pollywogs?

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

That would be amazing!!! I sent u a PM also. It would b great if someone got these, I've been waiting a long time. Anything u can get is great!

----------


## Randy Schroyer

A blue leopard or Bullfrog would be awesome. If you have some available, please let me know.  :Smile:

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

Definitely. You can e-mail me at eyecatchingchameleons@gmail.com. Was about to get a piebald bullfrog but the guy never responded but had some rumors of where people have found them in Maine, so I will hopefully have one this year.

----------


## Ted

You can find piebalds in the wild? I've seen thousands of frogs in my life,and I've encountered some weird stuff,but never a piebald.they must be incredibly rare in the wild...

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

Extremely rare, but a few will turn up occasionally. If u look up piebald bullfrog on FF then u can find someone who found one, but I can't get a hold of him. Also did u get the PM's I sent u? Having trouble sending them.

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

What a beauty! Is that a bullfrog? 




> Hi everybody,
> I am looking for pure blue green frogs or slightly blue, so if any are found please PM me or post along with pics. 
> 
> 
> 
> Best, 
> Gavin

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

Oh, those really would be amazing!  :Smile:  Where are they found in nature?




> Bullfrog keeper..I'm thinking of taking it up notch,,I'm wondering now if I can find blue metallic pollywogs?

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

They can be found anywhere its a morph of a green frog but there are some isolated populations which carry the gene. Want to start a breeding project when 
I get some!

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

What is their natural wild habitat?




> They can be found anywhere its a morph of a green frog but there are some isolated populations which carry the gene. Want to start a breeding project when 
> I get some!

----------


## herpdoc

i think your best bet is to go to a garden center or a pet store that has a lot of tadpoles in a tank. if you sort through them, you may be able to find a tadpole with blue pigmentation (usually on the tail, sometimes the body). that was how i got mine. i sorted through the mix and with luck they had a few in the mix.

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

Thanks, I'll try to find a place that has a lot of them.Where did you find yours and can you post some pictures of yours?

----------


## herpdoc

> Thanks, I'll try to find a place that has a lot of them.Where did you find yours and can you post some pictures of yours?


 well i went to a local garden center. most places will sell tadpoles if you live in a state that allows it. i will post pics of the tadpoles later but they are not super impressive, you can make out some blue pigments in the tails. i had a green frog tadpole with similar coloration that ended up having blue pigments with the brown base color (unfortunately it died so i dont have images of it)

----------


## Brian

> What is their natural wild habitat?


They tend to hand out around the edges of ponds, streams, and swamps. Their breeding season is just starting (up here at least) and goes for most of the summer- you can drive around on a warm night at listen for their "Glug, Glug" call.


We had a female with a blue head in our pond, then a male turned up for a couple of years. He disappeared early last summer and hasn't turned up yet this year. He's pictured below, the calling pic is from 2013, the other from 2012 (fairly certain it's the same male, he grew considerably between years but the markings seemed to match).

There's at least one other location near me that has bluish Green Frogs, so I don't think at least partially blue specimens can be too rare. You might try contacting local herpers to see if there are any locations near you. You may have better luck sifting through pond tadpoles for a blue one if there are blue adults in the area.

----------


## herpdoc

> They tend to hand out around the edges of ponds, streams, and swamps. Their breeding season is just starting (up here at least) and goes for most of the summer- you can drive around on a warm night at listen for their "Glug, Glug" call.
> 
> 
> We had a female with a blue head in our pond, then a male turned up for a couple of years. He disappeared early last summer and hasn't turned up yet this year. He's pictured below, the calling pic is from 2013, the other from 2012 (fairly certain it's the same male, he grew considerably between years but the markings seemed to match).
> 
> There's at least one other location near me that has bluish Green Frogs, so I don't think at least partially blue specimens can be too rare. You might try contacting local herpers to see if there are any locations near you. You may have better luck sifting through pond tadpoles for a blue one if there are blue adults in the area.


ditto, i don't think it's that uncommon to see a few with some blue pigmentation. that being said, i'd imagine it's fairly rare to see a very bright blue green frog since predators are more likely to catch and eat them

----------


## herpdoc

here's the photo as promised. the one i am referring to is the bottom tadpole. it's not dramatic but you can clearly see blue pigmentation on the tail and a little on the body, compare that to the other specimen on the top.

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

He's gorgeous I would love to get one like that. I am turning my unfinished part of my basement into my amphibian fish room so am looking for anything weird or rare.

----------


## spotfin

> Definitely. You can e-mail me at eyecatchingchameleons@gmail.com. Was about to get a piebald bullfrog but the guy never responded but had some rumors of where people have found them in Maine, so I will hopefully have one this year.


Do you know where in Maine?  I've never seen a blue frog up here.

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

I find this thread pretty interesting.  :Smile:  Does anyone have any updates?

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

Still looking for one of these beauties! My friend actually found a semi metallic blue one but it was hit by a car. I want to do a little experimenting with the blue frog gene, see if it is recessive or dominant trait and see what it can produce. My idea to get one is go up to around west grand lake in Maine after a rain, usually the frogs are everywhere on the road, so I could go sort through the bunch and see if I find one. Does anyone know about the blue frog gene? It's a new gene for me but I do mention someone saying that it was recessive. Hope I get one soon! :Smile:

----------


## earthtiger

There are blue frogs, but the photo in the first post looks photoshoped to me. Don't want to offend anyone - it's just my humble opinion.

----------


## Brian

> There are blue frogs, but the photo in the first post looks photoshoped to me. Don't want to offend anyone - it's just my humble opinion.


Go here Robyn's Pond Pictures from Other People Page and search the page for the word 'blue'. You'll find several more pictures of this same frog (as well as a few other examples), making a photoshop job pretty unlikely. The white balance looks a little on the cool side which will exaggerate the blue a little, but on my monitor the blue isn't  too far off from the blue on the frogs I've seen, it really can be a pretty striking blue. Displayed on a random monitor in random lighting conditions from a random camera it's about the best you can expect for accuracy...

----------


## Ted

Last week caught a blue brook trout morph fly fishing.I have photos but find it difficult to post them here,might have to put it on my private album,,,d.e.c. Says its one in a billion.

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

There is also a video of the blue green frog, the blue is pretty bright so other people probably thought the same thing but it is real. Ted that blue brook trout is a need to see I myself am also a very active fly fisherman. Me and my father always love fly fishing in Greenvile Maine but we saw this almost albino or palomino salmon a couple years ago and it has been back every fall. My dad had it on while nymphing but it spit the hook and was very skittish, but will get some pics this fall or try to at least.

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

Anyone have any blue frog updates?

----------

